# John Deere sidewalk sweeper tractor



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Deere X728 4wd tractor with Cab, heat, 60" HD broom, hydro controls, and snow blade.  Pic below shows current hour meter, 50.6. We've owned it for 3 years and this year I can not get my one walk crew to use it. So we will sell it. Asking $12,500 for it. Come get it today if you would like.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

That thing has Oomkes written all over it


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

@Mark Oomkes dig in that mattress of yours and bring some cash.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Man, that's a good deal. Only downfall is it not being a diesel. I'll be that cab alone cost over 4K. Sounds like a very good deal though. I wish you luck selling it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I saw this in person at the beginning of December. It's spotless as Mac says, wouldn't hesitate to buy it if we needed it. 

Over 20k new for this setup, for anyone that's interested.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> That thing has Oomkes written all over it


Does not.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Does not.


It will when ewe get it back to the compound.....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

BUFF said:


> It will when ewe get it back to the compound.....


The doghouse would also probably look pretty good, compared to sleeping in the truck as his wife would likely make him, too.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> The doghouse would also probably look pretty good, compared to sleeping in the truck as his wife would likely make him, too.


He has a Fifthwheel Trailer parked in the compound...That's his doghouse


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Bump. No one interested? I need a 50 bmg I'd trade for.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'll take it oof your hands for a .50 BMG.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll take it oof your hands for a .50 BMG.


You realize a .50BMG is a classified as a NFA firearm and a $200 tax stamp is required to be legal.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> You realize a .50BMG is a classified as a NFA firearm and a $200 tax stamp is required to be legal.


And?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And?


Three tings come to mind........ You don't have the patients to wait 6-9months for approval, given your rebel ways along with track record you may not be approved and you'd have to ask the wife for the $200.00....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Three tings come to mind........ You don't have the patients to wait 6-9months for approval, given your rebel ways along with track record you may not be approved and you'd have to ask the wife for the $200.00....


Only 1 of those 3 might be an issue.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Only 1 of those 3 might be an issue.


I'll go with the patients issue.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm not a patient anymore.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

We'll need that in writing and signed by a MD.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer said:


> We'll need that in writing and signed by a MD.


I identify as an MD.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

again, back to the thread...if not interested in the item, no need to post 

thanks


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> again, back to the thread...if not interested in the item, no need to post
> 
> thanks


When I saw you were the most recent post, I was so excited that you wanted to buy it, MJD. Then I opened the thread and was just a little disappointed


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Bump. We got 3 lt rich units for walks this year. Deere is paid for but i hate looking at my cash just sitting in the shop not making a return.


----------

